
Beyond Functions in Elixir: Refactoring for Maintainability - davydog187
https://medium.com/@davelucia/beyond-functions-in-elixir-refactoring-for-maintainability-5c73daba77f3
======
mmartinson
I've been see more Elixir/Erlang stuff on HN recently. It makes me happy.

There's some useful stuff in here for sure. If this is your own blog post here
is some feedback.

\- It contains a lot of very Phoenix-specific tips, that could be useful to
have in the title.

\- I see you linked to the docs in a number of places. This is great. Blog
posts can rot quickly into outdated documentation.

\- You mention using Phoenix 1.3. It might be nice to have that right at the
top, so someone who stumbles on this in 2 years can determine whether it's
relevant for what they're using.

\- You have all these examples of writing a blog application. Would be great
to have this blog post hosted on that application itself, rather than Medium!
;)

~~~
davydog187
Thanks for reading, we're going to have a product blog set up on
[https://theoutline.com](https://theoutline.com) in the coming months. That
will be hosted on Elixir/Phoenix.

